# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  паяльники новые советские

## простоФиля

Паяльник маленький 50 грн 

большой 70 грн 

самый большой 100 грн   

все новые сделаны в СССР

----------


## nlo555

могу дать 50 за все

----------


## Penicillin

Маленький на какое напряжение и какая мощность?

----------


## Vadyunya

Какой мощности паяльники с черной ручкой ? Предложу 30 - 40 грн за паяльник 60 - 80 Вт если они действительно советские.

----------


## таксист

єто ж не китайци)

----------


## простоФиля

> Какой мощности паяльники с черной ручкой ? Предложу 30 - 40 грн за паяльник 60 - 80 Вт если они действительно советские.


 на нем написано 220 в - 40 вт, гост 72 19 - 83 , ц 1р 80к

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.11.2014 в 10:40 ----------




> Маленький на какое напряжение и какая мощность?


 220 в - 18  вт


Предложения типа "50 грн за все" - рассматриваю с недоумением)

----------


## Spaider

есть ещё самый маленький паяльник и где живёт?

----------


## простоФиля

> есть ещё самый маленький паяльник и где живёт?


 есть и меленький и большой и куча других)

----------


## Spaider

Оперативно).
Так живёт то где?

----------


## простоФиля

> Оперативно).
> Так живёт то где?


 на черемушках

----------


## Mr. Dzen

будьте добры свой тел в личку ,я бы купил маленький.

----------


## простоФиля

> будьте добры свой тел в личку ,я бы купил маленький.


 маленькие закончились , может еще один будет на следующей неделе .

----------


## простоФиля

ап

----------


## shmargen

жал медных нет отдельно случайно?

----------


## простоФиля

> жал медных нет отдельно случайно?


 надо глянуть были когда то

----------


## VipMan

Есть маленький???

----------

